# Cinnamon Creek SITLA



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone do much up there? I took a break from my regular turkey spot to explore it last week. I only spent a few hours, but didn't see much in there. Either it's pretty dead or winter just ended there. Saw a few deer and some tracks, but overall the place seemed pretty barren. Anyone have a different experience? Also, I didn't see any turkey sign (or birds) there.


----------

